# 2021 XPRESS H 190 BAY



## SCB4U (Oct 15, 2019)

*THIS XPRESS WONT LAST LONG IT HAS TROLLING MOTOR, ELECTRONICS PACKAGE, AND ALUMINUM TRAILER PACKAGE POWERED WITH A VF115LA MOTOR CALL STEVEN AT PREMMIER YAMAHA IN ARANSAS PASS 361-758-2140 $ 31,680.00






















































*


----------

